# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  How many lights do I need?

## Micky013

Hi guys 
I've got an 11 x 5 garage with 3 m ceilings - how many fluros will I need? Double or single tube? Ceiling joists run in the 5 m direction and was planning to attach lights directly underneath in line with joists so I was thinking 4 lights - too much?

----------


## Spottiswoode

Sounds about right. I've got 2 doubles and a smaller single in my approx 8x6 garage. Works goodly. Additionally though there is an LED downlight above the bench space. The LED is also linked to a sensor so when I walk in from the wrong end a light comes on, plenty to get to the switch 
Makes sure you have enough light over your workspace if it isn't in the middle of the shed or you'll get shadows where you are wanting light.

----------


## commodorenut

Do you plan to use the whole garage to work in, or just for storage with a small work area? 
My garage area is 8m x 8m, and it was initially served by a couple of dual 2-foot fluros.  OK for a storage area, but not much more. 
When I commenced restoring a car, I had to upgrade to 4x 4-foot dual fluros to get enough light.  
These are switched on separate banks (each bay & work area) so I can use only what I need. 
Considering the space you have (55m2) is similar to my area (64m) I would say the 4x dual 4 foot fluros would be a good choice if you want to use it all as work space, or consider singles with a brighter LED tube in them (recently at work they replaced the 2 tubes in each fitting with 1 LED tube, and the brightness level is pretty much the same).

----------


## Micky013

Yea it will be all work space but predominately more one half. Was thinking to go for the 4 but have two switched together so I could only use half if I need it. Cheers for the help guys. Much appreciated.

----------


## Moondog55

Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it and when doing work the more light the better I think

----------


## Smurf

For that area assuming you want to use it as a workshop and that the walls and ceiling are of a medium colour (not black etc) then I'd go for 5 x twin tube fluoros assuming you're using 28W (T5) or 36W (T8) tubes.  
Or their LED equivalent. 
That'll give you about the right amount of light. Anything less maybe a bit dim.

----------


## Micky013

Hey smurf, it's got no ceiling - open trusses. The internal walls are red brick

----------


## METRIX

4 x single 3ft would be fine, I would replace the globes with Osram LED, these give heaps more light, instant turn on and less power, cost around $20 each
Although the red brick will suck all the light up, can you paint them white ?, my current garage had chocolate brick, had 2 x double fluro was fairly dull at night, painted it white and replaced with 2 single led heaps of light now.

----------


## Moondog55

Could always get up there and tack in a sheet or two of RFL shiny side down Micky Makes a lot of difference and I'm sure you could find a few meters of scrap around

----------

